

Why my Critics are Right About me Failing - noahc
http://noahc.net/2010/12/23/why-my-critics-are-right-about-me-failing/

======
Mz
_The’s the point right? To slide through each stage, complication and trial by
the skin on my elbows and turn around and look back and say, “I’m okay.” and
then do it again only faster!_

Reminds me of this: An Iranian friend used to say something like "One must
learn to slide smoothly like a snake over the harsh rocks of reality". (From
what I gather, it is an English translation of an Iranian saying.)

I often quote the thing about "a reasonable man conforms to his environment,
and unreasonable man expects his environment to conform to him -- therefore,
all hope lies with the unreasonable man". A lot of people think I am very
unreasonable. Of course, since I can accomplish my "unreasonable"
expectations, I don't happen to agree with them. I think they are unreasonable
(unreasoning/illogical). I don't think I ever will see eye-to-eye with some
folks on such matters. <shrug>

~~~
noahc
I also had an Iranian friend.

I would agree with being unreasonable. I have an undying belief in people. If
someone says they are going to change the world I believe them. No one else
will.

